# 6 inch cake pan amounts



## lentil

Good Morning, All.

I'm doing a 6 inch bride and groom cake for an upcoming wedding- I'm actually only making the cake and filling and delivering it to my old baker for decorating. Anyway, can anyone tell me how much batter each 6 inch pan should hold in order to get 2 layers from each? I was thinking 3 cups, but don't want to start until I'm sure. 

Thanks in advance....again.


----------



## jbd

The chart I have indicates 2 cups of batter for a 6" x 2" round. A 6" x 3" round takes 3 cups of batter according to the chart.


----------



## z~bestus

LENTIL:
Good afternoon. The 2, inch depth pan allowing for 2/3rds full you will need 2,1/3rd cups. The 3, inch depth requires 3,1/2 cups of batter.
Good luck with your catering Bizzz~Nizzz. Enjoy the rest of the day. Lentil, if you have a little left over you can make 1, muffin out of it.

~ZEE:chef:


----------



## lentil

Thanks jbd and z-best! I'll be making it tomorrow.


----------



## lentil

It worked out fine! Thanks again.


----------

